# Advice New home theater system



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

My third home theater system which i bought last year is not performing as expected.
I bought Sony DAV DZ 750K with 1000 Watts output. But my music CD are playing with substandard quality of sound. Now I decided to go for a new one. Can you guys advice me better home theater system. Budget should be below $1200. No compromise on sound clarity.

Thanks in advance
I currently have following model.

sony.co.in product dav-dz750k


----------



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

No compromise for <$1200? That's contradictory. Is that sony setup all you've got? Take a look at these - http://av123.com/component/page,sho...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,37/
or these https://svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm perhaps. 
receivers? http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=91163 http://www.onecall.com/ProductDetails.aspx?id=92341
HTH.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I like Pioneer VSX-818V Receiver 5.1-Channel Home Theater Receiver. Can i Connect my existing speakers to this system?
My existing system is DAV DZ750 K, check in in sony india website. thanks for your time


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry to say man, but those speakers are just as much at fault as the amplifier. You really just can't expect a 6.5cm (2.5" for us in the states) full range speaker driver to reproduce sound well.

If you want decent sound quality at a lower price, buy some good bookshelf speakers and, a subwoofer, and a receiver. The SVS speakers with the pioneer AVR would work well.

You could cut back on the speakers, but realize that you get what you pay for. Electronics will change, but speakers will not, so itis really the best place to invest you money in a theater setup.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Matt, really striking words. "Electronics will change, but speakers will not"
I never thought of this( could be i am an idiot without much knowledge in home theater systems). Thanks a lot for the suggestion. Can you suggest a good 5.1 speaker system. I will invest in that. Suggest me 2 3 brands because not all brands available in India.
One more thing can i use above mentioned amplifier with any kind of speakers? can we connect any kind of speaker systems (5.1) to any kind of amplifier?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



svkndv said:


> ...can i use above mentioned amplifier with any kind of speakers? can we connect any kind of speaker systems (5.1) to any kind of amplifier?


You *Can't* use the Sony DVD player/Amp with other speakers ... Sorry.

And, yes you can connect any kind of speaker systems to any receiver/amplifier that has a speaker terminals (not like your Sony or some that use a single cable to connect everything. If a receiver looks like this you can (see picture of the back of receiver)... Onkyo HT-S9100 .

Is better to get a receiver, speakers and sub to make a system instead of getting everything in one package ... but there's a few that have decent packages; as I mentioned before Onkyo make some; I don't know if they're available in India ... if not just tell us which Brands and will try to help you.

Please read this thread ... it will help you  Before buying and HTIB


----------

